# Moving to the Bay Area



## johndelacruz (Feb 10, 2012)

Hello. My family and I are moving to the Bay Area in August. I have a position at San Jose State University and they are helping with most of our issues like visas etc. however, there are two questions we could do with some help on.
1. Our son will be 15 when we move. He is midway through his GCSE courses and would, were we not moving, sat his exams summer 2013. We would welcome advice on schools in the area but specifically regarding the transition between GCSE and the States. Will they recognise the UK system and how will they position him academically? Is it worth going for an IB school?
2. What happens with our drivers licence? Do we have to sit an exam (that's the rumour I've heard)?
I look forward to your replies.
Cheers,
jd


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

California Department of Motor Vehicles
Here is the site for your drivers licenses.

JohnSoCal may be able to answer questions about the Bay Area.


----------



## johndelacruz (Feb 10, 2012)

Thanks for the link. Most useful. Getting there bit by bit ... Not as easy as it seems this emigrating business.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

johndelacruz said:


> Thanks for the link. Most useful. Getting there bit by bit ... Not as easy as it seems this emigrating business.


You are not emigrating. You are just moving with your job. :>)))

San Jose Uni should be able to answer the questions regarding your son as they have outreach staff dealing with high schools.


----------



## johndelacruz (Feb 10, 2012)

I guess. Well, it's a new job somewhere else sooooo ..... Yes, I believe they've got a good support network for new faculty coming from overseas. We're busy researching as much as we can ourselves too. At the moment we are focusing on living, and school, in Santa Cruz. The drivers licence is a bit of a pain though. Having to take a driving test again!!! Hey ho.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

A couple of years ago we were looking at an IB school in France, and they told us that you had to take at least 3 or 4 years to get a diploma (our son had already finished grade 11, he wanted to do 1 extra year, but not 2, so we didn't accept that assignment).
I don't know if that is IB policy, or that of this specific school, but it might be something to keep in mind.

The American school will probably take placement tests for math, English,... to decide which grade is suitable for your son.
Keep in mind that the American schools offer their high school program at different levels, so take that into account if you son want to go to university afterward. It might be a prerequisite that he had some AP's (Advanced Placement) or IB courses. Or to have had some courses for 2-4 years (but like for English, he will get credits becasue of his current education). (you can find it on the university websites, look at freshman admission/requitements.

It's not easy moving with a kid that age. We did it too, and it takes a lot of time to find out about all these things and to keep them in mind.


----------



## johndelacruz (Feb 10, 2012)

Thanks for the helpful advice on IB. Looking at the schools in Santa Cruz we will probably opt for the US system.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

There might be regular public schools in Santa Cruz that also offer IB courses? Or AP!

And maybe this is helpful too: Access to "a-g" Curriculum: What are the "a-g" requirements?


----------



## johndelacruz (Feb 10, 2012)

Not IB at the public schools in Santa Cruz. A few in San Jose though. The ones we've short listed do AP. it's good you've mentioned that as we did think it was something to look for and at least we know we're looking at the right things. Getting the hang of it now.


----------



## JohnSoCal (Sep 2, 2007)

johndelacruz said:


> I guess. Well, it's a new job somewhere else sooooo ..... Yes, I believe they've got a good support network for new faculty coming from overseas. We're busy researching as much as we can ourselves too. At the moment we are focusing on living, and school, in Santa Cruz. The drivers licence is a bit of a pain though. Having to take a driving test again!!! Hey ho.


Why are you looking at living in Santa Cruz if you will be working at San Jose State? I worked in Santa Cruz for awhile and don't recommend living there. It is a rough commute on 17 from Santa Cruz to San Jose State ( downtown San Jose ). I transferred over to San Jose as quickly as I could.

Schools in the San Jose area range from very good to pretty bad. The Cupertino School district is very highly rated but housing is very expensive in Cupertino. Where you live will depend on whether you are buying or renting and what you can afford.

Our son also works at California State University at Monterey Bay.


----------



## johndelacruz (Feb 10, 2012)

Hi JohnSoCal. Thanks for the info. We really like the Santa cruz mountains as the main reason we are moving there (other than the job) is proximity to both surf and trail. We are looking around Felton etc. thanks for the heads up on Cupertino. We are renting initially so are getting a feel for that whole area within commuting distance. I'm no stranger to long commutes so I'm not worried about that as long as I can smell the sea. What does your son teach at CSU Monterey Bay? If you don't mind me asking?


----------



## JohnSoCal (Sep 2, 2007)

johndelacruz said:


> Hi JohnSoCal. Thanks for the info. We really like the Santa cruz mountains as the main reason we are moving there (other than the job) is proximity to both surf and trail. We are looking around Felton etc. thanks for the heads up on Cupertino. We are renting initially so are getting a feel for that whole area within commuting distance. I'm no stranger to long commutes so I'm not worried about that as long as I can smell the sea. What does your son teach at CSU Monterey Bay? If you don't mind me asking?


Our son is the Head Coach of Men's Soccer at CSUMB. We lived many years in the San Francisco Bay area and loved it. We live in Southern California now ( warmer ) but travel frequently up to the Bay area.

The problem with the commute for Santa Cruz is not just the distance. Hwy 17 gets very congested as it is very curvy. Hwy 17 is NOT a freeway. If there is an accident, which happens frequently, you can be stuck for hours. Yes, the Santa Cruz mountains are great. We lived at the base of the mountains in Los Gatos. We have also lived in Cupertino, San Jose, and Sunnyvale. Personally, I don't like living near the coast because of the fog and dampness. We prefer the warmer and drier climate.


----------



## johndelacruz (Feb 10, 2012)

Ah great stuff. I've been through Los gators last time I was there. We drove the 17 when we there in November. I get what you mean, but for me to be near the surf is very important as we don't like to feel landlocked. The fog we can live with as once it clears it's just great. It'll just be great being there and I can see a few road trips down to SoCal as well. Cheers for the info.


----------

